# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Pizza Hut in Del City

## JesStang

They finally tore down the  Pizza Hut On Sunnylane and 29th. I say finally because it was a hole in the wall and you felt dirty just eating there. 
Anybody know if theyre rebuilding? Itd be great to have a Pizza Hut to go to for a lunch buffet near Tinker.

----------


## bombermwc

One of the last Huts you could get a buffet. Hope they build again.

----------


## Roger S

Luigi's, old Pizza Inn, over at 15th and Sunnylane has decent, cheap, buffet pizza if that's close enough.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> Luigi's, old Pizza Inn, over at 15th and Sunnylane has decent, cheap, buffet pizza if that's close enough.


Is that affiliated with the Luigi's at May & Wilshire? That's also in an old Pizza Inn.

----------


## Dafonso7

Do you think? If they will planning to rebuilding better for improvement or what?

----------


## pw405

Wait, isn't that at SE 44th and Sunnylane?

----------


## Dafonso7

Yes, that where is at SE44th and S. Sunnylane Rd.

----------


## Roger S

> Is that affiliated with the Luigi's at May & Wilshire? That's also in an old Pizza Inn.


Yes

----------


## JesStang

> Wait, isn't that at SE 44th and Sunnylane?


Yes. Sorry about that, I put the wrong street. 
Theres already a new building up but it doesnt say what itll be.

----------


## DCEAGLE

Any news on whats being built.

----------


## BBatesokc

Lived not 5 blocks from there for 15 years. We ate there several times. Never felt "dirty" eating there, but it certainly wasn't shinny and new. Bad part of town though IMO. I hope they build something that improves the overall feel of the area.

----------


## bombermwc

Since there haven't been any signs yet and its so dang small (but with lots of pumbing) im guessing a new carry-out only Pizza Hut/Wingstop.

----------


## easternobserver

> Any news on whats being built.


Shiny new Pizza Hut with smaller inside seating area and a drive thru.  Supposed to open late summer/early fall.

----------


## DCEAGLE

> Shiny new Pizza Hut with smaller inside seating area and a drive thru.  Supposed to open late summer/early fall.


Sweet

----------

